# Gold and Silver water based airbrush paint



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

I really love all the artists on this site that appear to use netting and a final spray of gold or silver over areas of the bait (Is that how it's done?). I'm having trouble finding those colors on the createx site (Unless they are the pearlized gold, silver, and copper). I'm new at airbrushing and am incrdibly impressed with all the painters on this site. Can colors be mixed to get gold/silver?

Thanks for your help.

MS


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Muskyslayer,

If you are talking about a true gold and silver mirror type look, these are done with gold or silver foil over netting. All of the airbrush paints either water based or other even if it looks like chrome or gold when you put it on, once you clear coat it the shine goes away. There are some expensive type paints that mimic chrome pretty well by Also Corporation, but the cost is really prohibitive.

Rod


----------

